# Photo question



## Alan Sweet (May 31, 2015)

Here is a peppermill I just finished. I am having a problem taking pictures of it without getting reflections. It is inside a photo tent/studio (whatever its called) and the reflections are from the sides and top. This is actually the best I've been able to get so far. The rest of my experiments have had much greater reflections. Any help will be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2015)

Good grief Alan that's a GORGEOUS mill. The finish is incredible. I can't help with the photo question because I'm the 2nd or 3rd worse photographer on the forum. @phinds and many others here take fantastic photos hopefully they will chime in. 

I don't normally like an ultra high gloss finish on a pepper mill but that really works for that species and shape how did you finish it? And is that Chechen or what?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (May 31, 2015)

If your finish wasn't so awesome you wouldn't have the problem with reflections

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (May 31, 2015)

@Kevin, there are two types of wood. The base is Honduras Rosewood and the top is Claro Walnut.

In both cases I finished by sanding 150, 180, 220 using walnut oil between . Then, I applied Deft sanding sealer (50/50 with Klean Strip Laquer thinner) and sanded 220 to 600 applying the 50/50 mix between sanding. 

It sat over night, then Deft High Gloss Laquer (50/50 mix), steel wool, another coat of mix. Let it set for about 3-4 hours and waxed and buffed with Kiwi clear wax (shoe polish, its carnauba wax). 

Thats it.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Tony (May 31, 2015)

Hell Alan, screw the photo, your work stands on it's own no matter how bad the photo is! Tony

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 31, 2015)

I wonder if a polarizing filter would help?


----------



## Schroedc (May 31, 2015)

Looking at that I'm wondering if the light level in the room outside the cube was too bright, you're getting the reflections from light coming in from behind you. Try setting up the light cube in a somewhat darkened area and then you'll only have the indirect light coming through the cube, you might have to play with the angle the lights are shining on the cube a bit to light the front of the piece but that should help cut down on the reflections


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 1, 2015)

Picture looks great, as does pepper mill. Chuck


----------



## TimR (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm not a photo expert, but when I've done really glossy pieces, the best thing is to remove all sources of 'hard light', such as windows, lights, TVs, monitors, etc. I have to get my room where I take photos pretty dark but just letting in a little natural light to bounce of ceiling, or you can block window (hard light) by having a big piece of cardboard (white is ideal) to hold behind the camera and keep harsh light off object, while letting filtered indirect light in. Really helps to have a SLR like camera with controls so you can put it in Manual mode, adjusting the shutter speed to be pretty long, as needed to allow enough exposure. 
I probably didn't help explain that well...but again, hopefully a real photographer will chime in.


----------



## eaglea1 (Jun 1, 2015)

Awesome job, Alan, I think you should just give me the mill, and I will practice taking pictures of it , so I can advise you when you make another one for yourself...


----------



## TimR (Jun 1, 2015)

By the way...killer mill!!


----------



## Alan Sweet (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. Lets see if I can take advantage of it.


----------



## frankp (Jun 3, 2015)

I'd leave the photo as it is, personally. The reflections aren't so bad as to distract from the actual color/grain and they show just how nice the finish is on the product. Win win.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

